# books



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

can someone tell me if there is a really good reference book available? Not for racing, just about pigeons. Anatomy, breeding, feeding, etc etc. I feel so far behind, that I need a good book!
Thanks for any sugestions!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would suggest this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Pigeon-Wendel...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1278605447&sr=1-1


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I would suggest this one.
> http://www.amazon.com/Pigeon-Wendel...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1278605447&sr=1-1


Thanks Spirit, I'll look into it!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, that book has everything!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

*Books*

Hey guys, just got my copy of "The Pigeon" today.....I'm going to be so darn smart when I get through! rofl 

Stop laughing Jay, Ima gunna learn me somethin'


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Noahs helper said:


> Hey guys, just got my copy of "The Pigeon" today.....I'm going to be so darn smart when I get through! rofl
> 
> Stop laughing Jay, Ima gunna learn me somethin'


another great book that you can get is called Pet Library's Pigeon Guide you can buy it here cheap http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...eywords=Pet+Library's+Pigeon+Guide+&x=14&y=13


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> another great book that you can get is called Pet Library's Pigeon Guide you can buy it here cheap http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...eywords=Pet+Library's+Pigeon+Guide+&x=14&y=13


Thanks Lokota, I'll get that one too! I need all the help I can get..as you well know! lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> Hey guys, just got my copy of "The Pigeon" today.....I'm going to be so darn smart when I get through! rofl
> 
> Stop laughing Jay, Ima gunna learn me somethin'



Good! Then you can teach me.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Good! Then you can teach me.


Hey, your the mentor...I'm the tormentor! roflmbo


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Noahs helper said:


> Thanks Lokota, I'll get that one too! I need all the help I can get..as you well know! lol


thats great  I stumbled upon this book at a yard sale and I love this book to say the least ,hope its gives you as much insight as it has me and at that price used you cant go wrong


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> Hey, your the mentor...I'm the tormentor! roflmbo


Gonna leave that one alone. Have you had time to look at the book yet? I mean between the times you are outside shaking your can and calling the birds off the church roof?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Gonna leave that one alone. Have you had time to look at the book yet? I mean between the times you are outside shaking your can and calling the birds off the church roof?


jay you might want to purchase this book on a church roof as well lol


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Gonna leave that one alone. Have you had time to look at the book yet? I mean between the times you are outside shaking your can and calling the birds off the church roof?


Awe Jay, come on, tell us what you really think! lol Yes, I glanced thru it and for 15.95, it has all kinds of hidden surprises. It has little colorful pigeon post cards in several of the pages, a big German Beauty Homer Patch (I'll send it to ya, you can put it on a jacket) lol, the name of the previous owner, showing that it was a Christmas gift from his mother in 1975...shall I go on! rofl
And, I have you know I've quit shaking my can for the night, but I just went and checked on my babies, they are still there, up on the lines. Hey, at least their getting closer to home!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> jay you might want to purchase this book on a church roof as well lol


Ha ha very funny Lokota! 









Actually..it was funny.


----------

